# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Giúp đỡ về máy tiện gỗ

## diy1102

Sau khi được các bác giúp đỡ về trục A của con máy 1218 của em và trong lúc chờ gom hàng để thực hiện. Em lại được giao nhiệm vụ DIY tiếp con máy tiện gỗ với yêu cầu: bán kính tiện tối đa 450, dài 1.800. nhưng em vốn là gà, nhưng mắc tội chém gió quá nên giờ cố phải tìm hiểu và thực hiện. Do đó lại nhờ anh em giúp đỡ mấy vấn đề sau ạ:
- Thường tiện gỗ thì tôc độ quay của phôi là bao nhiêu vòng trên một phút?
- Với khổ như trên thì dùng động cơ công suất bao nhiêu HP ạ?
Ps: Em không biết tính toán lực nên mới phải đi hỏi các bác đã có kinh nghiệm ạ.
Thanks all!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cái này chuyên môn của trẩm...he he...cho tí ảnh lun....đùa thôi.thường mình làm lục bình 2m x 60cm nếu bác hỏi động cơ thì em nói riêng động cơ nhá. moter 5kw là chuẩn, còn vòng quay thì thêm cái hộp số của xe jep nữa tha hồ chén thôi,,,,bác khỏi lăn tăn khoảng vòng quay, cứ gắn hộp sổ gia giảm tốc để khi đề máy thì không bị hư đầu chấu, đở khét cái moter,máy em puly trục mấy 12,qua hộp số chạy khoảng 500v/phút cho phá phôi,800v/phút chạy chỉ chọt là ok,,,xin các bác cứ chém...em chịu được,he he

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cái này chuyên môn của trẩm...he he...cho tí ảnh lun....đùa thôi.thường mình làm lục bình 2m x 60cm nếu bác hỏi động cơ thì em nói riêng động cơ nhá. moter 5kw là chuẩn, còn vòng quay thì thêm cái hộp số của xe jep nữa tha hồ chén thôi,,,,bác khỏi lăn tăn khoảng vòng quay, cứ gắn hộp sổ gia giảm tốc để khi đề máy thì không bị hư đầu chấu, đở khét cái moter,máy em puly trục mấy 12,qua hộp số chạy khoảng 500v/phút cho phá phôi,800v/phút chạy chỉ chọt là ok,,,xin các bác cứ chém...em chịu được,he he


Số em gặp máy rồi. Gặp đúng người he he. Như vậy là khoảng 5kw và tốc độ thô khoảng 500rpm và tinh là 800rpm, vậy bác cho em hỏi tiếp là gắn hộp giảm tốc thì điều chỉnh tốc độ = gì ạ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nó có cần vô số mà,dễ lắm, 1.2.3.và de, de thì không xài, nó có thể chạy tới 1300v/phút.tùy mình tính puly cho nó thôi, nhưng làm cái lục bình phi 400 trở lên là thường chạy 500v để phá,nếu máy kết cấu khủng và tay nghề thuộc hàng cao thủ có thể vô số 2 chạy 800 và chà nhám thôi,

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

quan trọng nhất là đầu chấu để đưa phôi vào máy, cái này tùy nơi, cũng có tuyệt chiêu riêng,nhưng mình hay làm nhất là tiện mặt bích dày 15 phi 180 khoan taro lỗ 10li bốn gốc đối xứng, còn àu chống tâm chơi luôn phi 40 tiện nhọn hình chóp nón ,đầu còn lại vô 3 cái bạc đạn cở lớn,tùy bạn Diy mà thôi, thấy chắc chắn là ok rồi,hiện mình không còn cái ảnh nào liên quan tới máy nên không up ảnh cho bạn thấy được, nói chung quá dễ so với bạn

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

hix em chưa được nhìn cái hộp số ạ. Bác có thể cho cái hình ảnh không hoặc đi mua thì hỏi nó là cái gì?
Mấy cái gá phôi em có cái 3 chấu phi gần 300 rồi nên k phải DIY nhiều, đầu chống tâm thì em DIY để có thể đâu chống có thể tịnh tiến và khóa theo vị trí của trụ và trụ cũng có thể thay đổi khoảng cách theo phôi đc.

----------


## diy1102

> nó có cần vô số mà,dễ lắm, 1.2.3.và de, de thì không xài, nó có thể chạy tới 1300v/phút.tùy mình tính puly cho nó thôi, nhưng làm cái lục bình phi 400 trở lên là thường chạy 500v để phá,nếu máy kết cấu khủng và tay nghề thuộc hàng cao thủ có thể vô số 2 chạy 800 và chà nhám thôi,


tiện thì em điều khiển = máy tính nên tốc độ ăn dao, phôi thì chạy rồi rút ra kinh nghiệm rồi đặt lại khi thiết kế file cho phù hợp ạ. 
Mới đầu em tính chạy = dây coroa cho giảm xuống 800, còn thôn hay tinh thì thì theo lượng ăn giao. Nhưng có hộp số chỉnh theo cấp tốc độ thì e sẽ vẫn làm thêm hộp số.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ây za, bác làm em sốc theo bác roài...tiện lục bình điều khiển bằng máy tính, bác chơi kiểu này em theo ứa nỗi,nếu bác chơi hiện đại điều khiển vi bước em không có y kiến nhá,,,ka ka,

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> ây za, bác làm em sốc theo bác roài...tiện lục bình điều khiển bằng máy tính, bác chơi kiểu này em theo ứa nỗi,nếu bác chơi hiện đại điều khiển vi bước em không có y kiến nhá,,,ka ka,


Hix k pải chỉ tiện lục bình bác ạ, mà tiện gỗ bình thường nữa ạ. Em chỉ điều khiển dao thôi, chứ k điều khiển vòng quay cũa phôi ạ. Cũng đơn giản mà bác. Kiểu như thay cái dao định hình mà bác gì nói ở topic 6090 của bác ý, cho nó chuẩn, đẹp và đôi khi khi cao hứng thì vẽ ra cái mẫu kỳ quái mà k pải đặt lại dao định hình.
Với nhiệm vụ của em đc giao DIY là hiện đại hóa cái xưởng nhà ông chú nhà em ạ. Tiếc là e chỉ ngồi văn phòng nên mấy cái này, nhiều cái chưa đc tiếp xúc thực tế nên nó khó quá.
Bác vẫn chưa trả lời giúp em cái hộp số ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ok, nỗi niềm của bác cũng gần như em, em cũng đang hiện đại hóa cái chén cơm của em,sau này làm cnc n cơm cho em ,nên sẳn sàng góp ý chút, nếu chuyên biệt về tiện lục bình và đồ thờ cúng thì đây là nghề của em,nhưng nói trước nhé, trình em nông cạn lắm đấy,em thì chuyển hẳn qua sản xuất hàng loạt rồi, mảng lục bình tranh ảnh giao cho em ruột nó làm,,,em có post cái phác họa đấy,cái đó là cái em đang cần, chứ tiện điều khiển như bác em đã qua rồi.( he he ,cái này nói láo thoại)còn hộp số thì bác cứ chạy tìm ngoài chổ nào chuyên mua bán phụ tùng ôtô mà hỏi: tôi cần hộp số của xe jeep 2 cấp bộ binh là có ngay, 1t8 cái.
4 số ngon lành cành mai.để tim cái ảnh cho nó trực quan nha.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Tức bác cũng điều khiển dao tiện kiểu cnc rồi ạ? Như vậy nó k hiệu quả à bác?
Á cái hộp số ô tô à. Em đang định diy như kiểu cơ cấu chuyển động ở xe tay ga, n nó tự động còn mình thụ động.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ọc kỹ bài bác em thấy bác với em gần giống nhau về ý tưởng rồi đấy,,,,bác cho tý ảnh của bác được hông chứ em cho bác thấy mô hình thủ công của mình nè
nên bác thấy mình chuẩn bị chơi hai xe dao trước, sau cho con máy khủng long bạo chúa của mình sắp thành hình,sẽ up khi nó hoạt động, minh không thương mại nên cũng không ngại

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Tức bác cũng điều khiển dao tiện kiểu cnc rồi ạ? Như vậy nó k hiệu quả à bác?
> Á cái hộp số ô tô à. Em đang định diy như kiểu cơ cấu chuyển động ở xe tay ga, n nó tự động còn mình thụ động.


đúng chính xác như bác nói, nhưng bác cho ăn bằng spindle hay dao tĩnh...khuyên bác đừng có đút cái spin nào vô hết, phang bay spindle của bác bất cứ lúc nào

----------


## diy1102

> đúng chính xác như bác nói, nhưng bác cho ăn bằng spindle hay dao tĩnh...khuyên bác đừng có đút cái spin nào vô hết, phang bay spindle của bác bất cứ lúc nào


E điều dao tiện thôi, k pải spin ạ và cho nó chạy dọc thẻ chiều dài phôi cần tiện, còn trục nữa là cho dao ăn sau hay nông ạ.
Nếu kiểu spin thì vòng quay của phôi pải kiểm soát đc và tốc độ chậm mà như vậy nó coa khác gì trục a đâu. Nếu chuyên tiện thi k hiệu quả.
Hình ảnh thì tuần sau mới bát đầu có ạ. E cũng chỉ dân DIY thôi, k có gì mà k chia sẻ.
Ps: ray giữ giao 2 trục e dùng bản 25, loại chịu lực bẻ ngangx mã gì e k nhớ, con trượt loại dài 10cm, mỗi trục 4 con, chồng lên nhau đc cái mặt vuông 25cmx25cm tha hồ gá phôi, chuyển động e dùng vitme 2510, servo 200w, qua hộp số 1:5.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> E điều dao tiện thôi, k pải spin ạ và cho nó chạy dọc thẻ chiều dài phôi cần tiện, còn trục nữa là cho dao ăn sau hay nông ạ.
> Nếu kiểu spin thì vòng quay của phôi pải kiểm soát đc và tốc độ chậm mà như vậy nó coa khác gì trục a đâu. Nếu chuyên tiện thi k hiệu quả.
> Hình ảnh thì tuần sau mới bát đầu có ạ. E cũng chỉ dân DIY thôi, k có gì mà k chia sẻ.
> Ps: ray giữ giao 2 trục e dùng bản 25, loại chịu lực bẻ ngangx mã gì e k nhớ, con trượt loại dài 10cm, mỗi trục 4 con, chồng lên nhau đc cái mặt vuông 25cmx25cm tha hồ gá phôi, chuyển động e dùng vitme 2510, servo 200w, qua hộp số 1:5.


hay quá, em hóng bác, em và bác giống nhau về ý tưởng rồi, khác nhau về hình thức thôi, bác cố nhớ xem ray chịu lực bẻ ngang mã gì để em đi săn nhé

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> hay quá, em hóng bác, em và bác giống nhau về ý tưởng rồi, khác nhau về hình thức thôi, bác cố nhớ xem ray chịu lực bẻ ngang mã gì để em đi săn nhé


Vâng mai em xem lại giờ đêm hôm rồi k mò mẫm. Cái trục a lần trước em hỏi tư vấn là sau khi cái máy này tiện ra cái lục bình hoặc trục cầu thang hay trụ gì đó rồi mới đưa nên đó khắc rồng, hoa văn hay gì tùy thích bác ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mình hiểu rồi, nhưng chưa biết bác gia công như thế nào,tiện cnc cùng một máy hay tiện xong đem lên cnc 4 trục cho nó xơi,cái này mình chưa qua bác à, đục tay thôi,chứ chơi như bác lúa thóc nào chịu nỗi, ka ka...còn vấn đề vòng tua phôi thì mình kinh nghiệm nhất là 500 & 800 ok.qua hộp số 2 cấp nhỏ gọn,không tốn nhiều puly,curoa,chiến tốt từ phi 100 đến 600 tùy bụng máy bác định làm

----------


## diy1102

Xong đen lên con 4 trục xử ạ. 2 con này riêng ạ. Lúa cũng k nhiều lắm đâu ạ.
Thôi có lẽ em k làm hôp số nữa em để 800v cho cơ cấu gọn, nhẹ vì kinh phí cũng bị khống chế. Còn thô, tinh thì do tốc độ di chuyển của dao, cái đó mình điều tiết qua fiel hoặc mach3 đều ok ạ. 
Nhưng em hỏi bác thêm là, chỗ e k có 3 pha, chi có điện 1p, mà 1p thì đông cơ cao nhất thấy chỉ có 3kw à. Nên em định dùng 3kw thôi, khi tiên phôi to ta ăn ít thôi, vì phôi to cũng ít làm, chủ yếu là nhỏ. Như vậy liệu có ổn k bác.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ayza, bác mần cái tủ ra 3pha cho nó lành, càng xài nhiều càng lợi điện năng, chứ chạy hàng lớn 3kw chạy cháy có ngày, em xài máy biến 1pha thành 3 pha 220v chạy vi vu, điện ổn định ,

----------


## diy1102

Thanks bác. Vụ này k thuộc dự toán ngân sách của mình hehe, chơi 3p, có máy k có điện chủ đầu tư lo.
Thôi e ngủ đây để lấy sức tiếp tục công cuộc diy.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mình đang dư một cái 7kw ,bác cần thì mình inbox giá rẽ cho, lúc trước làm nhỏ nên mình lắp. bây giờ đã hạ thế 3pha nên không sài nữa, bao bác chạy 24.24

----------


## diy1102

> mình đang dư một cái 7kw ,bác cần thì mình inbox giá rẽ cho, lúc trước làm nhỏ nên mình lắp. bây giờ đã hạ thế 3pha nên không sài nữa, bao bác chạy 24.24


Vâng bác inbox đi ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Con máy tiện em định làm mô hình giống thế này ạ:

Ps: Ảnh copy của bác nào đó trên mạng nên em k nhớ ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> hay quá, em hóng bác, em và bác giống nhau về ý tưởng rồi, khác nhau về hình thức thôi, bác cố nhớ xem ray chịu lực bẻ ngang mã gì để em đi săn nhé


Ray chịu lực bẻ ngang của của THK mã là RHW ạ. Còn nhiều loại nhờ bác cáo thủ trên này chỉ ạ em cũng đc chỉ thôi.

----------


## culitruong

> Con máy tiện em định làm mô hình giống thế này ạ:
> 
> Ps: Ảnh copy của bác nào đó trên mạng nên em k nhớ ạ.


Máy này là của ông Hiếu he he, đến thẳng nhà hắn mà coi cho nó trực quang

----------

anhtuan.dmpnl, diy1102

----------


## vuongvi81

mình muốn mua 1 cái máy tiện lục bình loại dài 1,2m
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp mình với, hoạc có cái cũ nào bán cho mih2 1 cái hoạc địa chỉ mua ở đâu. giúp mình với
0918.415.072 xiin cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## cuong

cái đó là của ông blacksky gì đó ổng đang rao bán đó , call đi

----------


## anhtuan.dmpnl

> cái đó là của ông blacksky gì đó ổng đang rao bán đó , call đi


dang tim hieu ve may tien go cac ban nao co kinh Nghiem xin giup do

----------

